

Honk if You Think It’s Over - reyu
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/07/realestate/07cov.html?hpw

======
helveticaman
Chortles.

I was looking over articles on nytimes the other day. Articles about the
Japanese Asset Price Bubble (baburu keiki) from the first years after the
events. Everyone thought that this or that fancy government capital infusion
would make the bubble end within a year. In other words: in 1992, people
thought it'd be over in 1993. In 1993, they thought it'd be over by the end of
the year, or by 1994, or perhaps early 1995. But we know what happened there.

------
projectileboy
It's hard to tell from the article if this reflects the overall reality in the
Manhattan real estate market, or if this is just a real estate industry PR
piece.

------
johnyzee
_THE panic in the Manhattan real estate market of the winter of 2009 lifted in
the last few weeks, brokers say_ ...

Color me confused - is this a hypothetical piece about the market six months
from now?

------
TrevorJ
In an economy that is as abstracted from items of real value as ours is, it's
"over" when enough people think that it is over, which makes the title all the
more ironic.

